# Cold weather can't keep me from my Monte!



## 10 Gauge (Jan 5, 2014)

No sir, it can not!


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

That's warm! Windchill has had it feeling like -30 here the last day or two.


----------



## 10 Gauge (Jan 5, 2014)

HardHeaded said:


> That's warm! Windchill has had it feeling like -30 here the last day or two.


The million dollar question is, are you outside smoking in it? Hehe


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

That's a negative. My gloves are too thick to let me hold it easily when I'm outside shoveling. That and I might catch my face mask on fire.


----------

